# Police stop by 9W Observatory



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Saw my first stop of the season. There was a police car in the middle of the road, parallel to it, just north of the PIP interchange. Someone probably picked a bad day to roll through the light.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

tsk, tsk.... that light makes or breaks my Palisades Ave to stateline TT. I will stop if it's red, despite the fact that I just hammered 10 miles straight.


----------

